# 02 Ford Ranger Build - Image Dynamics



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Online community! Don from image and im posting this thread to log my progress, post pictures, ask QUESTIONS, and get some feedback from you guys! 

Vehicle:
2002 Ford Ranger Daily Driver

Equipment:
Current Source: Pioneer AVH-p4200DVD
New Source: Pioneer DEH-80PRS
Electrical - Audison Connection 1/0 and 4awg
Tsunami 1/0 in (2) 4AWG out distros
Front Stage - (2)Vifa BC25SC06-04
(2)Image Dynamics CXS62 v1
Substage - (4) Image Dynamics ID8 D2 (few tweaks done to the drivers for better coil cooling)

Amplification - Q1200.1 & Q450.4 Running active on-board crossover until the prs comes in


Build Plans: I plan on Glassing the pods into my HORRID plastic door pannels. Ford really screwed up on the panel design IMO. Tweeters will be in the A-pillars in PVC Pods. Credit to the $2 tweeter pod thread! Back seat of the truck will be gone. Complete covered by subwoofer enclosure and amp rack. Enclosure Currently designed @ 3.2ft^3 @ 31hz for the four 8's. The Amp Rack will be above the Enclosure with multiple cooling fans installed as it will be completely covered. Im probably missing something here but this should be a fun little install.

Onto the tweeter pods which i did about a year ago


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

AAAND i completely pulled the newb act of not rabetting FTL



rough cuts. I need some structure to reduce warp and i can get all areas for glassing from the back with these holes cut




symetrical somewhat baha!


this is what i have done so far tonight.


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

Subbed. Love SQ Rangers. Great work so far!


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

I really like what you did with the tweeter cups, but paint them screws!!  I can't wait to see how everything else turns out!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mack said:


> Subbed. Love SQ Rangers. Great work so far!


Me to  hah. its a small cabin, and doesnt take much to make it sound great. the doors is pent some time for proper imaging on the mids. took about 4 hours to get it just right to my ear.



silver6 said:


> I really like what you did with the tweeter cups, but paint them screws!!  I can't wait to see how everything else turns out!


haha yeah, I just bought some black pan heads  

going to start glassing tonight fellas


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

silver6 said:


> Nice!





Mindcrime said:


> Subbed


Thanks guys.

So just about 10 minutes ago i finished up coating and saturating the fleece. Its not a super thick fleece as it is not needed. I love this fleece thou. It can be purchased from Jo-Anns fabrics. Its the thinnest they make as a FYI
I did not mix the resin up very hot. Its going to be very hot tom. and to hot of a mix will cause warping with my panels. How do i know? ive done it before :/
Pictures:




AAAND a random pic of some MAX PORN!



:laugh:


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindcrime said:


> Awesome!


id 8's? in the doors? very sweet man


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Man! Trying to decideif I want to change up the front stage now... Your install is looking nice and clean!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindcrime said:


> Thanks Man! Trying to decideif I want to change up the front stage now... Your install is looking nice and clean!


so far so good over here. Im really trying to pay attention to detail on this build. Most of the work is these doors. didnt want to do them. I was going to go back to stock but figured, why not  a few weeks without a radio sucks though :/


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Love it...can't wait to see what you do with the subs.


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow your door panels look great.


----------



## HereticHulk (Nov 8, 2009)

I was thinking about making a single enclosure on each side of the rear doors in the storage compartment in my 02 Ranger for the 6.5 Exodus Anarchy's. What are the dimensions of one of the single 8 ohm enclosures and how did you mount them in the door cavity?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats not my truck. Maybee pm him and he can help you out. I had sundown e8's in the jumpseat location a few years back...


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry, I didnt want to hijack your thread..... Just showing a little ID love


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Jaloosk said:


> Wow your door panels look great.


Thank you. Are you in ontario canada or california?


Mindcrime said:


> Sorry, I didnt want to hijack your thread..... Just showing a little ID love


No worries at all man! Its not a private thread hah! We love to get ID love!


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice work on the doors!


----------



## HereticHulk (Nov 8, 2009)

DonH said:


> Thats not my truck. Maybee pm him and he can help you out. I had sundown e8's in the jumpseat location a few years back...


PM who?


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

HereticHulk said:


> PM who?


Check out Wire 4 Sound https://www.facebook.com/teamw4s They did the install with the 8's in the door as seen in the picture.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

PureDynamics said:


> Check out Wire 4 Sound https://www.facebook.com/teamw4s They did the install with the 8's in the door as seen in the picture.


Thank you Dan! Hows that texas Heat for yah?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

cnut334 said:


> Nice work on the doors!


thanks. so far so good except for ONE little area that the fleece somewhat pulled up from on the passenger door. no worries, i was able to get down in the small gap and sand a bit and tack it up with some ca glue.

Im Going to lay all the glass fiber tom. so pics to come.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

looks really good man. I have always been afraid of glassing doors like that in fear that I will just mess them up, haha


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

DonH said:


> Thank you Dan! Hows that texas Heat for yah?


It's all good, keeps me thin.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mrnurse said:


> looks really good man. I have always been afraid of glassing doors like that in fear that I will just mess them up, haha


great thing is, if you mess up, you can do it all over again  Might cost extra but its worth it.

Also a note to those worried about glassing or first time. Take the time to stretch the fleece nice and flat. I cant stress this ENOUGH! it saves so much time.

Also want to thank puredynamics for support throughout my glassing adventures haha. God knows how many times i have sent him a text.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

No problem man.. If I was in town I'd give you a hand.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Hand job or hand? Baha! I kid i kid


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

O you funny guy... Get back to work!!!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

PureDynamics said:


> O you funny guy... Get back to work!!!


been glassing alllll day. had some hickups with my doors. even with the pannels sanded and scuffed up pretty hard core where the fleece is stretched to, if bent enough it will come part  Spent some time re-gluing them back on in certain reas. but all is well now as both doors have about 6 layers of glass on them and are stout  finish work to come in a few days. Pics in a few


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice! Get those pics posted!


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Pics pics pics pics


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

having issues with myiphone guys  its not turning on. trying to fix it now to get pics off of it haha


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Come on Don! Lets get that thing working! Lol


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Back side


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Looking good man!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Are these angled in any way?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mrnurse said:


> Are these angled in any way?


yes. the exact angle i can not remember. but yes they are. same angle as if they were in the kicks. basically employed my little cuz to hold the driver at various angled for listening preferences. what they are now is what i settled on. Which leaves me with about a 3/16" of clearance from the magnet at the deepest point. I MIGHT have to shave the door itself to accommodate for minor flex upon shutting the door. either that or place some 1/4" MDF on the door itself. no big tho.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

that's cool, really digging the build, how about pics of the rest of truck too?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

I will snap some in a few


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

well after messing around with the 80prs i have come to one conclusion.... I hate it. It looks cheesy, feels cheap to me. My 9887 sounded cleaner on my test bench. Everything the same. SO I am making the decision to purchase a 9887 again and maybee a Bit.1 unless i find an imprint at a local dealer. Some people love the unit, I dont. Not to mention the near two minute Bluetooth connect speed :/ YOWZAH


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I just picked up a Bit 10 to replace my MS8 (not a big fan of the MS8)


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Arc Ps8


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

PureDynamics said:


> Arc Ps8


Dan I would love a PS8 honestly haha shall you give you know who a text for me?


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Another option is Zapco dsp6. I got two I'm going to let go.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

ah, yeah you sent me pics of one last time correct? test bench unit?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Decided to build these after work


----------



## robdridan (Oct 31, 2010)

What glue did you use to capture the nuts to the tweeter pods ?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

DonH said:


> Decided to build these after work


V1 CX or OEM's? 
Maybe a mix of both?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Cx v1's all og

ALSO I used CA glue. From Permabond


----------



## The Natural (Dec 24, 2008)

Looking good. I like the tweeter mounts. I used pvc couplings to make some for my Morel tweeters...


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice  do you like the off axis response? granted they are tweeters haha


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

How are those doors coming along?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Coming hah! Been very hot and humid in the warehouse by the time im off work im extremely spent


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I am going to start working on mine over the long weekend


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

awesome man! do a build log! I will be in Las Vegas taking a much needed Vacation!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

DonH said:


> Cx v1's all og
> 
> ALSO I used CA glue. From Permabond


got another set of those laying around that dusty old warehouse? They would work well with my NX30's and ID8's


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> got another set of those laying around that dusty old warehouse? They would work well with my NX30's and ID8's


HAH! sadly there are no more coils or spiders anywhere man... 

Ive had the parts for some time and just barely decided to build them.... when you build speakers all day at work, the last thing you want to do it build speakers at home! hah


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

I know were there is some OG CX5's. Mint


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Me to


----------



## The Natural (Dec 24, 2008)

DonH said:


> Nice  do you like the off axis response? granted they are tweeters haha


They sound great to me but I'm an audiophile neophyte. I never tried then on different axes because they have large magnets and rear chambers and I was trying to keep the housing down to a minimum. Powered by old school US Amps, they are extremely clean and detailed to my ears, but I need some references for proper imaging and staging to know what I'm listening for.

I like the nuts you secured inside the cap. I cut a 1/2" pieces of pipe (they may have been parts of a fitting) and glued them on the inside of the couplings to make a wider surface to hold mounting screws.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

hmmmm whats all dis? 



I LOVE this audison wire! But damn is i overpriced...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i spy 4 ID8's...nice choice.

You are running D2's...and i assume running them 4ohm x 1 to that 1200.1 amp? So 400 watts is enough power for the 4 ?

I am running my 4 ID8's 2ohm x 1 and am amp shopping...was thinking 500x1ish...but wanted to be sure that was enough power.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Im actually going to run them currently to the kicker SX500.2 @ 4ohm. once i get the 1200.1 purchased (bills bills bills and vacation :/) they will be at 1 ohm. so parallel/series for 4 ohm, series/parallel for 1 ohm


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

DonH said:


> Im actually going to run them currently to the kicker SX500.2 @ 4ohm. once i get the 1200.1 purchased (bills bills bills and vacation :/) they will be at 1 ohm. so parallel/series for 4 ohm, series/parallel for 1 ohm


i was afraid you would be saying that...but i will have to make 500x1 work for mine. But i will be curious to see what your thoughts are when you get the 1200.1 vs the kicker.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Ahhhhh bills..... I know them all too well.... I spent the weekend making kicks for my truck.... Now I need to pay the ills so I can my ID components...lol


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> i was afraid you would be saying that...but i will have to make 500x1 work for mine. But i will be curious to see what your thoughts are when you get the 1200.1 vs the kicker.


it will b literally double the power. increase the enclosure size per driver about .2ft^3 per optimum size with lower power. remember it is an 8" driver with a 1.5" coil. I did some cooling tricks to mine as i built them from our spare parts we have. Blocked the pole vent for increased cooling.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindcrime said:


> Ahhhhh bills..... I know them all too well.... I spent the weekend making kicks for my truck.... Now I need to pay the ills so I can my ID components...lol


 i know... at least i won some of my $$ back on a last minute penny slot decision


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

DonH said:


> it will b literally double the power. increase the enclosure size per driver about .2ft^3 per optimum size with lower power. remember it is an 8" driver with a 1.5" coil. I did some cooling tricks to mine as i built them from our spare parts we have. Blocked the pole vent for increased cooling.


i am at .42 cu ft per driver..with some decent amount of stuffing and 500 x 1 at 2ohms for all 4 of them. Hope i am OK...really don't want to build another box


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

No you will be fine! the JL does what on a static load at that impedance? exactly 500rms?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

DonH said:


> No you will be fine! the JL does what on a static load at that impedance? exactly 500rms?


Not sure...but i am assuming so.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> Not sure...but i am assuming so.


well, amp them... see what they do  should be great :0 come 2014 get 4 IDQ8's and a 1200.1


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

DonH said:


> No you will be fine! the JL does what on a static load at that impedance? exactly 500rms?


google knows all...i found this review and quote:

The 500/1’s adaptive and tightly regulated output appears to work quite well, providing about 600 watts into resistive loads under a wide range of test conditions. The amp also seems more than happy driving reactive loads and posted an impressive 733 watts into 2 ohms.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

DonH said:


> well, amp them... see what they do  should be great :0 come 2014 get 4 IDQ8's and a 1200.1


i will start saving...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> google knows all...i found this review and quote:
> 
> The 500/1’s adaptive and tightly regulated output appears to work quite well, providing about 600 watts into resistive loads under a wide range of test conditions. The amp also seems more than happy driving reactive loads and posted an impressive 733 watts into 2 ohms.


ONe more...this time resistive...

Output Power (Resistive) (2 ohms @ 60 Hz to 1% THD+N):620 watts @ 14 volts; 604 watts @ 12.8 volts; 598 watts @ 10.5 volts


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright so i spent all day today getting the doors done and ready for vinyl... :runaround:
Have i said enough how much i hate finish work? BUT its a must to take your time and be patient and go over with filler as many times as need be to make it perfect! 

First off i went through on each panel and sanded the edges down to make it a easier transition with the filler. I also sanded the outside fleece. all with 40 grit then 60 grit. 


somewhat still green in some areas



finished drivers side ready for vinyl. All edges nice and smooth. finish sanded with 80grit as i will be vinyl wrapping them and I like to have some rough surface for spray adhesion. 



driver and passenger done


the filler that i use on every project. not to expensive and sands oh so smooth! 


The filler tools that i use  they are 1.99 at lowes/home depot. can be cut into any size/shape you want. I find the larger one works best even on the small areas! its cheaper than the bondo tool and if you break/mispalce them its not a $10 replacement :thumbsup:


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Looking good man!


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Looking good!!!!!!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks guys! im wondering if i should glass the woofer box or not... IF i do then I have to switch up my design ideas. If i go the good olde MDF route i will be making a rmeovable front baffle to replace the 4 8's with Two MAX 10's..... AAAAAAAH!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Did some more work... well the last time i put vinyl on my foors it was not a good time in one areas, the arm rest area. learning from past mistakes i decided to make inserts. They will be red suede to color match my exterior of my truck pictured here of a recent camping trip :


scotch blue has a new look!!!


tape laid down for removal and cleanliness


aaand glass laid a couple layers for full coverage


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

What are you going to do with the vertical louvers on the bottom of the doors? Fill them?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindcrime said:


> What are you going to do with the vertical louvers on the bottom of the doors? Fill them?


 you got it! going to fill them with a flexible filler actually. towards the back i have to leave them unfilled as if i dont, when the ac is not on i get a crazy wind pull through the handle area. its very annoying


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I was going to do some door panels in my truck, but decided on kicks due to equipment choice


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Inserts should be done by tom. Pictures to follow for those that care.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Keep them coming man!


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

its tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I really dig small trucks. after I get done with school and can swing another vehicle we are getting a truck, not sure if it will be an SUV or truck but something that we can use to move stuff and maybe even haul a boat. but the Ranger Has always been kinda special to me as it was my first new vehicle.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

sorry man! haha i got a little over jealous and cut to much of the mold on the driver side door. SOOOOOO im re-doing it.... DAMN! 

also, having a rought ime getting a 9887 in nice ocndition so i decided to keep the AVH-4200 installed in my truck and i snagged a JBL-MS8 for processing


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

DonH said:


> sorry man! haha i got a little over jealous and cut to much of the mold on the driver side door. SOOOOOO im re-doing it.... DAMN!
> 
> also, having a rought ime getting a 9887 in nice ocndition so i decided to keep the AVH-4200 installed in my truck and i snagged a JBL-MS8 for processing


Very nice..sorry about the door panel screw up...but i want to hear all about the MS-8...that is my next purchase possibly.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Same here. Ms8 is going to be in my car


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

The MS8 will do well for you


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindcrime said:


> The MS8 will do well for you


 hehe


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

roll of super white LED's came in today  stay tuned for more! next weekend shall be the big install weekend!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok so i got the led lights in the mail and started back up! 
The stock internal dome light has sucked since day 1... So i did some mods









Much better  









Also did some lighting under the dash area
Passenger side needs some re adjusting which will happen tom.









Rough run of rca for the ms-8









1/0 power run. Love these nifty lil guys 









Power run again. Ran out of screws to finish her off all putty so it will happen tom.









The battery block 









Fuse holder location


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Decided to scrap the ported box... Not flat enough of a response in a reasonable size. So went with .62ft^3 per driver  here are build pics






















































Mock up, amps will look to be "floating" once all is said and done 









Finished off securing the power wire, rca, and speaker wires


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

Those 8's will sound good in the airspace you are giving them. I have ran them a few times in .60-.70 and they dig pretty deep.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

That is the best sealed environment for them. I will also be stuffing the enclosure heavily.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

whipped up the box mount and amp rack today after work in about an hour or so



The kicker is going to be painted black. i cant stand they way it stands out like that...


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Looking good man!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindcrime said:


> Looking good man!


the kicker is killing me with the lack of flow..... AAAAAH! the 700.2 will need to be purchased ASAP lol


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Hahahaha sounds like somebody I know...


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindcrime said:


> Hahahaha sounds like somebody I know...


lol yeah.... i havnt hooked up the MS-8 yet either so it better work


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

DonH said:


> lol yeah.... i havnt hooked up the MS-8 yet either so it better work


You never asked if it worked! Lol. J/k


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindcrime said:


> You never asked if it worked! Lol. J/k


It better work LMAO


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Its works like a champ... I promise. If not at least it looks good in your truck!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

haha!!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I hear crickets in here......


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Scary crickets


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Black suede 



























What about crickets ?


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

So how does it sound?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindcrime said:


> So how does it sound?


I will finish it later today. As normal i ran into some hiccups. Having a problem of splitting wood on the amp rack so i need to swing by the hardware store to get some threaded inserts and bolts to remedy the issue


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

Are the doors totally finished? The reason I ask is because you can see where the filler stops and the door starts.

I know you put a lot of work into these, and they do look nice.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Jagged Corn Flakes said:


> Are the doors totally finished? The reason I ask is because you can see where the filler stops and the door starts.
> 
> I know you put a lot of work into these, and they do look nice.


Yup they are. For a reason, there is a little handle on the side of the seat to change the back angle. With the seat foreword it would hit if i blended any farther in. 

Thanks also


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

the doors look great


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

well my iphone decided to loose half of my pictures  

Its in and playing and sounding all sexy like! :thumbsup:

Amp mounting holes. Went with threaded inserts so i can use security Bolts


wiring all tidy


door view


still have a bit of cleaning up to do. 



Let me just say this..... WOW! the MS8 literally brings the Soundstage to life! lifts the mid ranges, smooths the tweets and blends the subs very nicely! I am overly pleased with the result of this built. So pleased this will be my last in this vehicle for some time to come. notice THIS vehicle


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

That's good news! Congrats on a fine build


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks man!


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

any updates?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mrnurse said:


> any updates?


After a few months of listening I love the sound! BUT I have been speaking with rishi over at Audible physics and will be putting in some AR3-A's on axis in the pillars


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Cool. I want to get a lil mini truck to play with


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mrnurse said:


> Cool. I want to get a lil mini truck to play with


doesnt take much to get loud and clear


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, I want to do a reg cab with a blow throug or make a center console/sub box


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mrnurse said:


> Yeah, I want to do a reg cab with a blow throug or make a center console/sub box


blow-through aka should have gotten a different car


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

You will love the AP's welcome to the club!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindcrime said:


> You will love the AP's welcome to the club!


 so I Hear!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

DonH said:


> blow-through aka should have gotten a different car


This, I have always thought if you are doing a blowthrough truck why didnt you just buy the SUV?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

REGULARCAB said:


> This, I have always thought if you are doing a blowthrough truck why didnt you just buy the SUV?


my thoughts exactly lol


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

small update, Im starting on a new layout in the back, including new ID drivers... stay tuned


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Oooh, like new new drivers?


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I want a reg cab truck because I like the way they look more than a SUV or extended cab truck. Only suv I really like is the excursion and it's just too damn huge.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

REGULARCAB said:


> Oooh, like new new drivers?


maybe, wait to find out and see hehe


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Mrnurse said:


> I want a reg cab truck because I like the way they look more than a SUV or extended cab truck. Only suv I really like is the excursion and it's just too damn huge.


to true my friend, to true. sorry I overlooked your post


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

measured it out today... might be able to fit a Q10 under the dash :0


----------

